# How do you make a horse's mane stand up?



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Either keep it roached or use lots of hair jel....yeah, your horse will love you for that...


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

fftopic:​
You'll get no help from me. I grew up with a crew cut (1960s, military brat). No fond memories of it, either.

True story: I finally figured out a way to grow my hair longer. "Dad," I said, "even Johnny Unitas doesn't have a crew cut any more! How much of a communist plot can it be if Johnny Unitas grew his hair out?"

My Dad stared at me, thought a bit, and replied, "I don't like it, but your logic is undeniable. You can grow your hair as long as Johnny Unitas."








​ 









:wink:​


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

My mare's mane will stand up on its own until it hits about 4 inches long then it starts to flop over. When I do trim it, it usually starts to stand up a couple days later.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

4" is long enough the weight of the hair is pulling it over....
Shorten the length, possibly the volume of hair is also a factor so...thin it some?

Remember it grows out..may take some time but roaching it will take it all off and when it comes in it will be standing straight up for some time.

My neighbors horse had a roaching done as he rubbed out so much mane.
Now about 3" long it stands straight up, not flipping over yet.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Can we see a pic of the mane?  It would help to see how thick or thin it is.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

A Fjord's mane is different than most horses, and even theirs will fall over if not kept within a certain length. The only way to make it stand up is to roach it first, then keep it short.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Here's some pics: (It's probably more like 5 inches, but it's somewhere in that range


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

For horse hair, it looks soft and feathery. You will have to roach it shorter for it to stand up. Do a bit at a time until you reach desired "stand-up-ness"


----------



## Kyleen Drake (May 26, 2016)

That horse would be stunning with a long mane! But I like long hair.


----------



## Been There Dun That (Dec 23, 2015)

Red Gate Farm said:


> For horse hair, it looks soft and feathery. You will have to roach it shorter for it to stand up. Do a bit at a time until you reach desired "stand-up-ness"


Also, do you suggest doing it with scissors/clippers or should I actually pull it? I don't really care, just wondering what would look better on him? I know a horse that had a roached mane that stood up at about 41/2 inches. It looked really cute and she had just done it with scissors and it didn't look too bad


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

If you're looking for that roman centurion helmet type of stand up mane, by all means use scissors. That will blunt cut it. If looking to roach a mane right to the neck, trimmers are better.

Normally, scissors are frowned upon when using them to shorten a mane vice pulling it, for showing purposes because you don't get that natural look to it.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

To get a mane to stand straight up you typically have to hog it first (shave it off completely). When it grows back it will stand straight up until it gets long/heavy enough to fold over. I did this with my TB a couple of years ago. Once it grew up a couple of inches I trimmed it in a nice gentle arch from his pole to his withers. At it's tallest point in the middle it was about 2 inches high and tapered off to nothing at each end.


----------

